# Glasses for alcoholic drinks - crystal, glass or precious metals?



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

Gentlemen,
I frequently see on Russian internet sites glasses for alcoholic drinks made of silver or other precious materials. I thought the best material for alcoholic drinks was crystal or ordinary glass, precious metals seems to be out of fashion. Is there any good reason to have glasses made from precious metals? Metal glasses could be more practical when travelling, but there are also glasses made of very thick crystal which don’t break that easily. 
Thanks,


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Given Riedel's offerings, I am under the impression lead crystal is best for the spirit itself.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Glass!! 

The only exception is a silver cup for mint julep and a coconut husk for pina colada!!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Glass!!
> 
> The only exception is a silver cup for mint julep and a coconut husk for pina colada!!


Nowt wrong with a pewter tankard for real ale, if we ever meet up I will buy you one.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

LanceW said:


> Given Riedel's offerings, I am under the impression lead crystal is best for the spirit itself.


While I own several Riedel glasses, I'd recommend Schott Zwiesel instead. Instead of using lead crystal, they use titanium crystal (if memory serves) and it makes for a much stronger glass with all of the same characteristics of normal crystal. I used to be a salesman that sold bar equipment and I personally watched the rep drop these on the floor without them breaking.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

We have a few sets of Riedel wine glasses, and a set of Waterford crystal "old fashioned" glasses on the bar tray, but most often we end up using glass for everyday use. We've found Crate & Barrel to be a great resource for glasses.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

My wife gave me 6 Waterford crystal old fashion glassses that we keep in a wonderful sweetgrass baske purchased near Charleston SC, that has 6 slots for storage of same. It's always a treat to have a dram of single malt from one of the waterford glasses.
Tom


----------

